# Solved: 30 fps CAP on some games such as Fallout 3 and The Witcher II



## arcane20 (Jul 23, 2011)

I get a 30 fps CAP on some games; Fallout 3 and The Witcher II. 
All other games(portal II, TF2, L4d2, two worlds II, pretty much anything else that ends in a 2) as far as I can tell have no problem getting very high FPS (including fallout NV). 
Stuff you should know


Please note:*This is not a graphics settings are too high problem*
Drivers are up to date
V-sync is off
screen refresh rate is set to 60hz (the max) and 1920 x 1080 but changing this doesn't make a difference.
at all resolutions and all graphics settings max FPS is 30 for both games
direct X is very much up to date.
I've checked/messed around with the nvidia control settings. No luck.
in the fallout.ini file in \my games\fallout\ I've set iFPSClamp=60
There isn't any apparent fps option for the witcher II's INI file.
I'm using


an MSI GTX560N TWIN FROZR II GPU, (based off the nvidia 560GTX non-ti version)
650watt PSU
Q8300 quadcore 2.5ghz CPU,
4GB 1333 RAM
windows 7
1080p 1920 x 1020 60hz monitor

Google hasn't yielded many results for this and I'm out of ideas.
Any Ideas you might have are welcome.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I believe that this is related to ingame capping. you can check by looking at the Fallout.ini file in mydocuments/mygames/fallout3. Open it with notepad and find the ventry for iPresentinterval=1. Change this so that it =0. This will have the effect of removing the Vsync and FPS cap (hopefully anyways)


----------



## arcane20 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Sadly this setting already set to 0.
I found the problem however when I tried running the game without fose. I later found a .dll called Fallout stutter removed. Removing this fixed the bug for fallout.
As for the witcher II I'm still stumped.


----------



## arcane20 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok it appears that everyone has a locked 30FPS for the witcher 2. There's rumours that beta drivers fix the 30 fps issue though I think i'll stay with the stable drivers until the new ones are finished.


----------

